# Expanding Tube Smoker Which one.



## bamafaninky (Feb 12, 2016)

Rack area on my smoker is small at 12" x 15".  Is it worth it to get the 12"-18" tube or stay with 6"-9" tube?  Thanks for the input.


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 12, 2016)

go big.
you can always not fill it all the way.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

I am currently in love with my expandable oval smoker. I have heard there are problems with being able to change the setting after a few smokes. I have not had that problem and I no longer have gorilla arms. 

The smoke achieved is IMHO far superior to both the tray and the small tubes.

With the adjustable, you can put it sideways, long ways, even katty cornered. I have put a wire in mine and hang it from the last grate. 

It lights soooooo easy, it puts out some smoke, which means it is gonna eat some pellets too. 

Currently its my favorite and I have a few other types of aux smokers.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 12, 2016)

I own every tube smoker Todd has offered. 

I now have the expando tube, it burns through pellets
Quicker then the original tubes especially during hot smokes. Which makes sense since the openings are larger than the originals.it lights easier and stays lit easier. Again, more air flow. 

I like the new tube, but for long smokes the original 18" will be my go to smoker. It's getting 3-4 hours more smoke than the expando, on cold smokes.


----------

